# Afghan soldiers fire at Canadian convoy after Kandahar fender bender



## GAP (28 Dec 2010)

Afghan soldiers fire at Canadian convoy after Kandahar fender bender
By: Steve Rennie, The Canadian Press 28/12/2010
Article Link

ANDAHAR, Afghanistan - A small group of Afghan army soldiers shot at a Canadian convoy after a recent road accident outside Kandahar city, the military said Tuesday.

The Afghan troops were manning a checkpoint near the Dand district centre, southwest of the city, on Boxing Day when a re-supply convoy struck one of their vehicles.

The Canadians stopped to fill out paperwork and then started off down the road.

But the Afghan soldiers didn't want the Canadians to leave the scene and fired their weapons at the convoy and into the air.

The Canadian military says none of its soldiers were injured, nor did they return fire.

"(Task Force Kandahar) and 1-205 Corps ANA soldiers have been working extremely well together and this isolated incident does not reflect the close working relationship that both our organizations enjoy," Brig.-Gen. Dean Milner, the Canadian commander of troops in Kandahar, said in a statement.

"I work closely with Brig.-Gen. (Ahmad) Habibi each day and he has addressed the issue with his staff. I have complete confidence that once all the facts are gathered the appropriate actions will be taken."

The military says it is investigating the incident and the Afghan army plans to prosecute the troops involved.

Two Canadian journalists were kept at a distance Monday during a stop at the Dand district centre as Habibi, who commands the 1st Brigade of the Afghan Army's 205 Corps, dressed down his troops as Milner looked on.
More on link


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Dec 2010)

Of the two groups at DDC during my stay, I was, until the evening of the VBIED more comfortable with the ANA vs the AUP.  Following the events of that night, I was never sure of what to be sure of again.  On the whole however, the ANA were by far the more professional of the two entities located there.


----------

